# Best starter 4x4 for plowing and other Q's?



## FiNaL (Jun 29, 2003)

I have never snow plowed really. But i own a lawn care biz and i am looking to do my customers driveways this winter. Maybe 10 to 20 driveways no more than that. I am looking to get something basic to do plowing with and i wanted to know.

1. whats a good starter 4x4? good starter plow?

2. Which one is better Suv or Truck or ATV?

3. Truck with a plow already or Truck with out a plow?

4. small truck or full size? which is better? pro's con's?


I am only looking to do like i said before 10-20 customers driveways which are small like 1-2 car garages. So i am looking to go with a small 4x4 truck or maybe a 4-wheeler. Thanks ahead for any info,help,input etc


----------



## dieselfreak (Nov 22, 2004)

i would get a ford f250 gas or diesel does not matter but i prefer Diesel and a western pro plow and i would get a truck with out a plow because you don't know how the other person who used the truck and if they abused it and get a full size truck.

and what kind of SUV or truck do you use now for your lawn business that would be a good starting package for a business in snow plowing.


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would not get an atv because you will freeze out there. You want to be comfortable when you are plowing and not worrying about being cold etc. Also doing 10 to 20 driveways with an ATV will be alot of work. I plowed with a jeep for the first time last season and it worked out well for me to do simple residential driveways. You will regret buying an ATV to do plowing.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Smiti is right. Don't get an ATV. They're good for sidewalks but it would take you way too much time to plow driveways with an ATV. You would have to load and unload it at each driveway. Lots of time wasted. You must have a truck or two now. You may want to look into outfitting one of them with a plow. Just make sure you do lots of research. My first plow truck was a 78 Ford Bronco. It was a great plow truck for residential use because it was short. For driveways, a short truck is usually easier to deal with.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I would not start with anything to new. If youre new behind a blade and make a mistake it could be expensive. I would go with a mid 90's or older truck 3/4 ton or more. 7.5-8' blade of your choice. If you bang up an older truck who cares, big frozen piles of snow are not friendly to sheet metal. Trucks can do very unexpected things when plowing. When you get good or comftorable atleast upgrade to something better, but keep the other for a back up. One of my trucks was a 89' F250 300 6cyl 5speed, 8' Fisher, couldnt pass itself on the highway, but pushed snow like a tank.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

For driveways, Short wheel base. 7' - 8' plow.

If you dont plan to do commercial an suv is a good choice.

Everyone will answer differently.

here's what i have currently for sale $2200 am gettin out of plowing for now.


----------



## FiNaL (Jun 29, 2003)

thanks for the comments i am still not sure what i am going to be starting out with. I am lookin i think for something small this year that will let me do a few driveways and learn the trade and stuff like that. I seen a guy last year doing driveways with a GMC Jimmy so i am looking for that type of thing maybe or like a small truck. Since really i am just starting out and wanna get some hours behind the wheel to learn how to do it. So does anyone use a Jimmy or Blazer? Hey All_Clear about hour far are you from dayton<ohio?


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

FiNaL said:


> Hey All_Clear about hour far are you from dayton<ohio?


About 3 1/2 hrs almost straight west.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i got a 1995 f-250 4x4 reg cab long bed with a 7`6" western truck been plowing private property ( the owner had this huge driveway ) looks like it was not abused at all


hope i can handle it for my first year plowing 

all i need now is the work


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

my first plow truck was an '87 ram d50 (basically a mitsubishi pickup) regular cab, short box, with a western uni-mount 6.5. that was a great truck. it moved snow, and was simple to maneuver around in tight spaces. after that was a dakota, same size blade. even just that step up made it a little more difficult to maneuever in some places. a full size truck is great for plowing, but i'm not sure if that'd be the best thing to start off with, especially since you'll only be doing driveways. either way, buy a truck and a plow seperately. it may cost a bit more, but it's less likely to have been beaten on. also, you never said what you use now for your lawn mowing?


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

final,

I started last year using a ram 1500 4X4 with a wester 7.6. I didn't have any customers starting last year. This year i am up to around 24 drives and will end up with about 4-6 big commercial lots. I sold the 1500 and bought a f250. I would tell you get what you can afford to get you started so you can make money this year. If you can afford a bigger truck go bigger only because you will want to do more than drives. Way more money in commercials. 

My driveway guy uses a gmc and he likes it. He would go bigger if he could afford it.

good luck to you

Q


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I would say go to a government auction in your area and find a nice 4x4 plow truck there. You will get it cheaper and that way you know its been fleet maintained and all that.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I am just starting this year also, I bought a 2003 F150 and put a 7.5ft Snow-Way on it.


----------



## shooter (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm just staring out myself, got a very good deal on a used chevy 1 ton, 1990 with only 31,000 on it. A little tlc and it going to pound it out.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

shooter said:


> I'm just staring out myself, got a very good deal on a used chevy 1 ton, 1990 with only 31,000 on it. A little tlc and it going to pound it out.


Sounds like a nice truck, how much did you pay for it and any pics?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Landscaper/Plow How about a BOBCAT?*



Epic Lawn Care said:


> I would say go to a government auction in your area and find a nice 4x4 plow truck there. You will get it cheaper and that way you know its been fleet maintained and all that.


 How about a skid steer?If it was in the budget a good year round machine.
I've had everything form snow fighters to small 4x4's and the skid steer made money all year round.
Hope this helps.


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't know 10-20 drive ways as big as a one or two car garage. I would buy a good snow blower, less start up money, less truck insurance, less gas. It may be cold but you will make more money. Then, if you find out that you don't mind the work and the hours, invest the extra money and buy a plow truck. Besides you are going to need a blower anyway for the lead and city sidewalks. Just a Thought. Good luck!


----------



## mmacsek (Oct 16, 2002)

Oshkosh said:


> How about a skid steer?If it was in the budget a good year round machine.
> I've had everything form snow fighters to small 4x4's and the skid steer made money all year round.
> Hope this helps.


 Not to sound stupid but how do you get the skidsteer to the job? How is towing a trailer in the snow? Any help would be appreciated. I hope I don't hi jack the thread. Thanks Matt


----------

